# Drawing Results Are In - Link



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I got my first choice!! 

Here's a link to check yours:
https://www.mdnr-elicense.com/common/popups/popframe.asp?url=https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

got mine also.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks Ed you posting the Link!

I got mine. 301 ZZ 4-20 thru 5-3


----------



## mudplunger (Jan 13, 2006)

Anyone know when will the leftover licenses be posted?


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

Got Mine
4/20-5/03

First time ever for the first hunt


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yup got my first choice area K


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Nope, not me. Unsuccessful in the 2009 Spring Turkey drawing. Time to put plan "B" into action.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Got mine , I`ve partnered with my son which will be his 1st time . 

So Cool.


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

Sucess!!!!!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Craig M said:


> Nope, not me. Unsuccessful in the 2009 Spring Turkey drawing. Time to put plan "B" into action.


 
Yep, got the same...Oh well, time to restrategize!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

mudplunger said:


> Anyone know when will the leftover licenses be posted?


I think today at 9a.m............Mack


----------



## Biggsy (Apr 9, 2008)

Successful Area K second hunt. Come on April. Time to pull out the mouth calls and drive the family crazy. Good luck to all.:coolgleam

Biggsy


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

Got the first season! Area K


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Got my first choise unitZZ in the 4/20 to 5/3 season. 
Good luck everybody.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2009 Spring Turkey Drawing.*

unit zz private land


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Succesful! Unit ZC April 20th-26th....
First choice!
Bring on the gobblers!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

boo ya grandma... me and the g/f drew!!! i hope she hunts!!!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Got mine for Area Special K!





mudplunger said:


> Anyone know when will the leftover licenses be posted?


Leftovers go on sale March 9th @ 10 a.m. 
Any limited-quota hunt liscenses that remain as of March 16th @ 10 a.m. may be purchased by any hunter, including those who did not apply for a spring turkey liscense.


----------



## portagelaker (Mar 3, 2008)

Stupid drawing. 

I didn't get mine. Have to hunt in May. That month sucks for me, I'm too busy trying to finish up all my projects to spend weekends up north hunting. Crap.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

two ways to look at it, at least you still have the option to get one even though you were not successfull in the drawing, that was not always the case


----------

